# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Pour la fin des soldes, petite revue de mods.

## ShinSH

Heureusement que je ne newse pas régulièrement sur les mods, ou vous remarqueriez que je recycle honteusement mes jeux de mots. Beaucoup de sorties de mods Half Life 2 ces derniers jours:
 Le mode multi d'Human Error vient de sortir. Ce n'est pas la première fois que je vous parle de ce mod, à l'origine se jouant uniquement en solo. Ici, quatre joueurs doivent repousser des vagues d'ennemis, avec une variation: un des joueurs est un traître, et doit discrètement désactiver les défenses pour faciliter les incursions des hordes. Un choix intéressant qui mérite qu'on lui donne sa chance. De plus, l'équipe envisage d'implémenter un mode coop si son mode multi a du succès. Affaire à suivre.
Slums 2 est disponible en version étendue. Ce mod solo qui, l'année dernière, m'avait fait littéralement péter un cable avec sa difficulté de malade, revient avec un sacré coup de lifting. Son ambiance est un poil plus sombre qu'auparavant, grâce à des effets lumineux retravaillés et des nouvelles textures. En revanche, il reste toujours aussi difficile.
 Vampires et chasseurs s'affrontent dans la version 3.0 de Coven... Enfin quand il y a des joueurs sur les rares serveurs existants. Cette version apporte des nouvelles cartes, des modifications sur l'utilisation de l'eau bénite, et modifie en profondeur la classe Gore. Il existe un serveur officiel à l'adresse suivante: 75.102.38.230:27015. Attention, il ne semble pas être en Europe, vos parties souffriront de lag.
 Le très minimaliste GraviNULL revient en beta 1.1. Ce mod original est un FPS multijoueur ne se jouant qu'à la souris. Les joueurs se battent dans des arènes sans gravité, leurs seuls points d'accroche étant des boules dont ils peuvent se rapprocher avec leur aimant déguisé en Gravity Gun. Lesdites boules servent aussi d'arme, le principe étant de les repousser violamment dans la tronche de son prochain, l'inertie faisant le reste. La version beta apporte un nouveau mode de jeu (Hazard) où l'on ne se bat pas, mais chaque joueur doit réussir un maximum de fois un parcours compliqué pour gagner la partie. L'expérience est toujours aussi dépaysante, et ce nouveau mode de jeu est assurément une bonne idée.
 Le Tribes-Like Orion est vraiment né sous le signe de la lose. Reprenant un concept archi-connu, ses serveurs furent désertés à peine deux semaines après sa sortie. Et aujourd'hui, ses développeurs ont cru à la rumeur autour de la sortie d'Alien Swarm, selon laquelle tous les mods n'utilisant que le Source SDK Base n'auraient plus besoin d'un jeu tel qu'Half Life 2, Team Fortress 2 ou Counter Strike: Source pour fonctionner, sous le même principe que l'Unreal Development Kit d'Epic. Il n'en est rien, votre serviteur ayant vérifié avec l'aide de Nortifer la fausseté de cette rumeur. Mais l'équipe autour d'Orion a foncé bille en tête, en annonçant fièrement que leur mod était désormais un stand-alone, puis en s'empressant d'effacer toute trace de leur gaffe. Il n'empêche que vous pouvez toujours jeter un coup d'oeil sur la version 1.2 de leur mod, sortie début juillet. Pour rappel, seuls les mods développés sur l'Alien Swarm SDK peuvent être distribués comme stand-alone. Et encore, je suis prêt à parier qu'il faille télécharger les 2 giga-octets du jeu Alien Swarm.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## ShinSH

Je crois que c'est la première fois que je me mange un bide pareil sur une news. Vivement les vacances, tiens.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Fait une news sur l'interraction IPad/Second Life et comment cette synergie va empêcher des joueurs de WoW de devenir serial-killers, tu devrais rattraper ta moyenne de coms.

----------


## Dark Fread

Human Error a l'air bien sympathique §

----------


## Frite

> Je crois que c'est la première fois que je me mange un bide pareil sur une news. Vivement les vacances, tiens.


Bah t'as pas de fait de fautes, qu'est-ce que tu voudrais qu'on commente d'autre ?  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, le principe de Gravinull a l'air sympatoche, ça ne tournerait pas sur Modus ?

----------

